# Halls Ambulance Application



## phile85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering if Halls is hiring. How tough is the hiring process? Any  advice? Do you need to have Kern County Cert in order to apply?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 23, 2013)

phile85 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if Halls is hiring. How tough is the hiring process? Any  advice? Do you need to have Kern County Cert in order to apply?



EMT or Paramedic? In Kern County you can't get a paramedic card until you are hired by a company here. 

That being said, my roommate works for Hall and he said they usually have openings, although they just picked up a bunch of EMTs. Their hiring process consists of a test, two interviews and a medical exam. After that you have orientation and field training which some people do not pass. Overall they have higher standards than most companies.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2013)

I interviewed there over a year ago, and did not get to continue after the first interviewed unfortunately. I filled out an application online, got called for an interview within a couple of days, and did one in person interview with somebody from HR I believe. The interviewer told me a little bit about the company initially prior to starting (she told me the pay for the first couple of steps, where dispatch was, how training is done, and some information about Kern County like I believe she said it was the size New Jersey if I recall correct), and then asked me 10 questions that were in this format "In EMS, you have to deal with X, tell us your experience with dealing X".

When I interviewed, I also found out that you are required to have this Kern county cert that certifies you to use the AED and King tube, which was an issue brought up during the interview.

Starting pay at the time was around $12.50/hour I believe.

I've heard nothing, but good things about them here at EMTLife. I wish I got hired there.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok so I'm about to apply to Hall Ambulance. I'm currently certified and working in LA County. I saw on their online application that the Kern Co EMS card was required to apply. But I also know they have a 7 week EMT academy for people who don't have any certs. 

So will not having the Kern card hinder me in getting hired at Hall? Do they have a process where otherwise certified applicants from out of county get the county card? If not how would I go about getting the Kern card?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2013)

Aprz said:


> When I interviewed, I also found out that you are required to have this Kern county cert that certifies you to use the AED and King tube, which was an issue brought up during the interview.



Do you know if not having the Kern Co card is what kept you from passing the interview? Did your interviewer give you any options on how to get the card?


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 23, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Ok so I'm about to apply to Hall Ambulance. I'm currently certified and working in LA County. I saw on their online application that the Kern Co EMS card was required to apply. But I also know they have a 7 week EMT academy for people who don't have any certs.
> 
> So will not having the Kern card hinder me in getting hired at Hall? Do they have a process where otherwise certified applicants from out of county get the county card? If not how would I go about getting the Kern card?



You do NOT need the Kern County card to apply. All you need is an EMT STATE card along with the other regularly needed cards to work. Once they hire you you will get your Kern county card during orientation training.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 23, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You do NOT need the Kern County card to apply. All you need is an EMT STATE card along with the other regularly needed cards to work. Once they hire you you will get your Kern county card during orientation training.



THIS^^

make sure you apply for EMT and NOT emt academy if you have your state card


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2013)

I was talking about the AED and King tube card. I don't think it's the same as the county card, I am sure those are obsolete now since everybody is using the state card now. It's been a year, but I recall they brought that up with me saying I need to get one. They didn't make it clear that I would have gotten one during orientation. They seemed disappointed that I didn't have one.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 23, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I was talking about the AED and King tube card. I don't think it's the same as the county card, I am sure those are obsolete now since everybody is using the state card now. It's been a year, but I recall they brought that up with me saying I need to get one. They didn't make it clear that I would have gotten one during orientation. They seemed disappointed that I didn't have one.



Ya that's the kern county card. And ya you would get it in training.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2013)

So how long does it typically take from applying to starting day 1 of orientation?

And what is the process? I'm assuming an interview followed by a skills test? Anything else?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 28, 2013)

There are two interviews, as well as a medical exam and all the standard tests. The time it takes varies as to when their next orientation is. 

One thing about the interview is, do NOT say anything about fire. Hall views themselves as a career EMS organization and many people stay there a long time, some for their entire career. Fire is BLS here and Hall wants to keep it that way. The quickest way to not get hired by them is to make them think you are using them as a stepping stone for a fire job.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2013)

Just applied at Hall last night. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 30, 2013)

I applied this last month, and received a email stating they were not hiring at the moment. I figured I'd try again in several months. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2013)

I got an email saying I had to fill out a Pre interview form on their website. I actually got two emails, but I think they were the same (after filling out the form online, I clicked the link in the second email and it brought me to the same page where it said both the app and Pre interview form are complete). So hopefully the next step is to get a phone call to schedule an interview. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 31, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> There are two interviews, as well as a medical exam and all the standard tests. The time it takes varies as to when their next orientation is.
> 
> One thing about the interview is, do NOT say anything about fire. Hall views themselves as a career EMS organization and many people stay there a long time, some for their entire career. Fire is BLS here and Hall wants to keep it that way. The quickest way to not get hired by them is to make them think you are using them as a stepping stone for a fire job.



This is 100% true. Dont state that you want to go fire. One of the questions asks if you are willing to relocate. Click "yes" and for the personality test only use strongly agree or strongly disagree answers. Nothing in between. 







Rano Pano said:


> I applied this last month, and received a email stating they were not hiring at the moment. I figured I'd try again in several months. Let us know how it goes for you.






sorry to hear that, we did just hire a good amount these last few months. Maybe next time. 




Jim37F said:


> I got an email saying I had to fill out a Pre interview form on their website. I actually got two emails, but I think they were the same (after filling out the form online, I clicked the link in the second email and it brought me to the same page where it said both the app and Pre interview form are complete). So hopefully the next step is to get a phone call to schedule an interview. Fingers crossed!



Good luck man hopefully you get a call back. Make them think you will bleed blue and orange.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 31, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> This is 100% true. Dont state that you want to go fire. One of the questions asks if you are willing to relocate. Click "yes" and for the personality test only use strongly agree or strongly disagree answers. Nothing in between.
> 
> Good luck man hopefully you get a call back. Make them think you will bleed blue and orange.



Good, that's exactly what I did lol

And thanks, hopefully I will


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 5, 2013)

How long should I wait to hear back? Should I try calling a week after if I haven't heard anything?


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 5, 2013)

I called Hall up earlier this afternoon and left a voicemail. Got a call back from HR within an hour or so, and now I have an interview scheduled next Tuesday!!


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 5, 2013)

Remember you don't want to work for a fire department


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 10, 2013)

Just finished my interview. Overall I think it went well, hoping to get the call back for the follow up!

I wore business casual, dress slacks with a long sleeve button up dress shirt, but no tie, and was specifically told to wear one next time (I'm thinking I'll prob wear the suit jacket as well). 

Interview seemed normal, fairly standard stuff, nothing off the wall or curveballs lol

I feel like like I flubbed the fire question -_- I always get fairly nervous in interviews, w/ the cotton mouth/tongue tied feeling. Since I said I became interested in being a first responder and getting into EMS after I got out of the Army, they asked if I was also interested in law enforcement or fire. Instead of just saying "no" like y'all told me too, I found myself saying "no, not really, only as a backup". They asked for clarification so I emphasized those were only like Plan "C" if I couldn't get a primary responder EMS job and that I was far more interested in becoming a Paramedic than going fire. I made it a point to point out later on that I was impressed at how much pride they all take in the organization, and that I'd rather work there and be able to be an EMS provider than be a "gurney jockey for fire back in LA" (yes that was the phrase I used lol) so hopefully I didn't sink myself there. 

Crossing my fingers and knocking on wood to get that follow up interview!


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Just finished my interview. Overall I think it went well, hoping to get the call back for the follow up!
> 
> I wore business casual, dress slacks with a long sleeve button up dress shirt, but no tie, and was specifically told to wear one next time (I'm thinking I'll prob wear the suit jacket as well).
> 
> ...



Awesome to hear man! If one thing they are very strict on is appearance! I had HR tell one of the guys I was hired with that his shirt (Although already tailer/tapered) needed to be even more fitted. I'm sure you noticed how clean all the boxes are and the crews they have washing/waxing ambulances ALL day. Did you get to talk to anyone or walk around the lot? See the boxes up close


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 11, 2013)

Also, I think you will be fine with those responses honestly. They really don't want people leaving so that is why she asked for clarification, that response is good though. We are really big on QA/QI for EMS. Especially right now, we actually have employee awards ceremony coming up in a couple of months. We give out star of life awards, employee excellence, perfect attendance, most volunteer hours, CEs, etc.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't really walk around too much :-/ but yeah I def liked how all the rigs looked (I have to admit I like the lane splitter lights on the back of even the vans lol) Were those 4X4 ambulances I saw? I saw a couple that looked lifted with all black big beefy tires lol

I'm really hoping I get the call for a follow up interview. Assuming no major hurdles, is there any way to estimate how long until day 1 as a new Hall EMT? I literally just got an offer from one of the smaller LA Co 911s. Better than my current IFT company, but not quite Hall lol 

I know there's a whole other thread dedicated to this question, so I think I'll follow the general consensus there and take the interim job, and after a week or month or however long it takes tell the new guys "Thanks for the offer and opportunity, but a better offer came up and I'm going to go work for Hall"


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I didn't really walk around too much :-/ but yeah I def liked how all the rigs looked (I have to admit I like the lane splitter lights on the back of even the vans lol) Were those 4X4 ambulances I saw? I saw a couple that looked lifted with all black big beefy tires lol
> 
> I'm really hoping I get the call for a follow up interview. Assuming no major hurdles, is there any way to estimate how long until day 1 as a new Hall EMT? I literally just got an offer from one of the smaller LA Co 911s. Better than my current IFT company, but not quite Hall lol
> 
> I know there's a whole other thread dedicated to this question, so I think I'll follow the general consensus there and take the interim job, and after a week or month or however long it takes tell the new guys "Thanks for the offer and opportunity, but a better offer came up and I'm going to go work for Hall"



Yup those are some of our 4x4 ambulances for winter in the mountains . But ya all of our units are set up on comms, equipment the exact same. There are only 2 different configurations boxes and vans all the exact same leader manufactured. 

Are you talking about being on your own or starting orientation ?

I'm assuming you got offered from Schaefer, Americare or Gerber? And yes I would take that job and if you get offered at Hall, go from there.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Yup those are some of our 4x4 ambulances for winter in the mountains . But ya all of our units are set up on comms, equipment the exact same. There are only 2 different configurations boxes and vans all the exact same leader manufactured.



Yeah those 4X4 units look pretty cool (too bad I won't see then much in Bakersfield metro lol)



> Are you talking about being on your own or starting orientation ?



Orientation/classroom training



> I'm assuming you got offered from Schaefer, Americare or Gerber? And yes I would take that job and if you get offered at Hall, go from there.



Actually offers from both AmeriCare and Gerber, but Gerber is the one I'm going to take (until I get the offer from Hall of course  )


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 11, 2013)

I would say 4-5 weeks for the start. But ya the vans rarely get used. 

Damn I'm good 2/2. Lol Gerber is the farthest but a higher chance at doing "911"


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2013)

It's been little over a week since my initial interview, and I haven't heard anything back yet about scheduling the follow on interview. Should I start getting worried yet? Lol Should I call them or would it be better to wait?

And out of curiosity, how is the follow on interview different from the first?


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> It's been little over a week since my initial interview, and I haven't heard anything back yet about scheduling the follow on interview. Should I start getting worried yet? Lol Should I call them or would it be better to wait?
> 
> And out of curiosity, how is the follow on interview different from the first?



I would give Hr a call after 10 days. Just call and say you are following up on a your interview and that you are still very interested in joining the company. Short and to the point. 

The second interview is with the Manager of the ambulance division and is pretty much him asking you questions and you convincing him that you want to bleed the colors. Dress to impress, be early, always make eye contact, he is very stern and is huge on professionalism. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 22, 2013)

HR actually called me back first Friday afternoon. Unfortunately my only day off next week is also the only day they're not available to do the interview -_- And then next week is my last week at my current IFT company, last day is Wednesday, then Thursday is the first day of my "interim" (lol) 911 company. 

I simply told HR over the phone that my shift was changing and I wouldn't know until after next week what my schedule and therefore when I'm free to come in would be. She sounded disappointed over the phone, but told me to go ahead and call back when I have better info on my availability for the interview. So hopefully I can call back and get it scheduled before too terribly long!


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 22, 2013)

If I was HR that would be strike one dude. Might be worth bangin in sick, to go to that interview. Just saying... If I only tested And went to interviews on my actual days off I'd never be testing. See if you can trade or PTO a day to make it happen man. Kern would be a sweet deal.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 22, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> If I was HR that would be strike one dude. Might be worth bangin in sick, to go to that interview. Just saying... If I only tested And went to interviews on my actual days off I'd never be testing. See if you can trade or PTO a day to make it happen man. Kern would be a sweet deal.



Yeah I hear you, I already put up a shift for give away, but the last few weeks they've been really stingy about giveaways, only approving swaps. But hey, since my two weeks are already in, an absent point for calling in sick wont exactly hurt me lol


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 22, 2013)

You probably still have a shot at Hall if you call them tomorrow and tell them you can come in whenever. Hall receives many applications for EMT and has no trouble moving on. It's admirable you want to not call in sick, but don't sacrifice your future.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 22, 2013)

As some one who would want to be in your position call out, and go! You're IFT company doesn't care about you. You have integrity, and that's great, but better your career. You don't want to miss out with Hall just to spend 12hrs between sniffs. Besides you're already leaving what are they going to do?


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 22, 2013)

Jim.. looks like you have some very good advice here from all these people. You even said she sounded disappointed so that can definitely not look good. Lmk if you have any questions man.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, thanks for the advice all, called back and just got the second interview set up for this Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 23, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, thanks for the advice all, called back and just got the second interview set up for this Wednesday afternoon.



Awesome! Oo BTW I'm stoked too, since we are low medics they are hiring a good amount of EMTs because supposedly they are going to sponsor a big amount of EMTs for this class coming up and the next.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 23, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, thanks for the advice all, called back and just got the second interview set up for this Wednesday afternoon.



Looks like that was quick huh lol


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 23, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Looks like that was quick huh lol



Yeah she told me to bring a change of comfortable clothes for afterwards for like a physical if all goes well in the interview, almost made it sound like I may get a job offer at the end of the interview (assuming I pass of course).


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck!!!!!!!! If you end up relocating here and have any questions about the area PM me.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 23, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Good luck!!!!!!!! If you end up relocating here and have any questions about the area PM me.



Thanks! The commute is the single biggest worry I have lol At ~2 hours one way I wouldn't be doing that everyday. 

I think TRSpeed mentioned something about where a group of out of area guys get together and split an apartment where you only stay in Bakersfield during the part of the week when your working, so it effectively cuts monthly rent by like half? That would be a workable option I think lol but where would I go to find out more info about anything like that?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 23, 2013)

My roommate works for Hall so I will ask him. You could also talk to people in your orientation class. My first apartment up here was 795 a month with a 450 security deposit for a 2 bedroom in a gated community, with 24 hour security, 2 pools, gym, etc. So several people splitting the rent is very doable up here.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 25, 2013)

So everything went pretty well...except for the fact that I currently live 2 hours away (and it really is right on the dot pulling out of my garage in Azusa to pulling up at Hall)

Since there's pretty much no way I'd be able to start with the Oct class, they want to give me enough time to "get my ducks in a row" for Nov. 

They don't want to pass on me (yay!), but they also want to make sure I'm not trying to drive 2 hours before/after each shift and burning all my paycheck and end up quitting after 2-3 months. 

Since I did say I'm looking at apartments in the area they want me to have everything lined up first. 



Now I didn't tell them this next part, but life and murphy intervened and some family issues came up just last night that may end up precluding my ability to move away. :-( So I was definitely distracted and not giving off the "hire me now!" vibe. Right now, I am glad they didn't just straight up pass on me and gave me the time to sort out those issues. 

So yeah, at the moment I'm not exactly feeling my best :-/


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So everything went pretty well...except for the fact that I currently live 2 hours away (and it really is right on the dot pulling out of my garage in Azusa to pulling up at Hall)
> 
> Since there's pretty much no way I'd be able to start with the Oct class, they want to give me enough time to "get my ducks in a row" for Nov.
> 
> ...



Apply to AMR San Bernardino County buddy. Victorville, Redlands, or Rancho. It's not as far as Bakersfield and sure is waaaaaaaay better than LA/OC.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 25, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So everything went pretty well...except for the fact that I currently live 2 hours away (and it really is right on the dot pulling out of my garage in Azusa to pulling up at Hall)
> 
> Since there's pretty much no way I'd be able to start with the Oct class, they want to give me enough time to "get my ducks in a row" for Nov.
> 
> ...



Bummer man. Hope everything works out


----------

